# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  زمان وتعداد دفعات برگذاری امتحان نهایی در طول سال

## ali.rainy

با سلام
ایا کسی می دونه امتحان نهایی چند بار در طول سال برگذار می شه؟
مثلا خرداد و شهریور و دی
یا مثلا خرداد و مرداد و شهریو و دی و اسفند

ممنون!

----------


## Ali77

> با سلام
> ایا کسی می دونه امتحان نهایی چند بار در طول سال برگذار می شه؟
> مثلا خرداد و شهریور و دی
> یا مثلا خرداد و مرداد و شهریو و دی و اسفند
> 
> ممنون!


خرداد،شهريور،دى

----------

